# gravel between tracks



## prestige6 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have o scale trains and have the track all laid out. What does everyone use in between the tracks for the gravel?????


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Woodland Scenics makes several grits of "ballast" stone. That said, other more home-made options exist, too. You may find something quite suitable at a local stone supply / hardscaping depot. Fish gravel from a pet store can work too, if you can find a suitable color.

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/TBBallast

Do a search here on threads for "ballast", and you likely see several ideas/discussions.

TJ


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

I use white reptile sand/substrate. Absorbs the glue/water solution and hardens real nice.

http://www.petco.com/product/117018/Petco-White-Calcium-Reptile-Sand.aspx


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Take a look at Arizona Rock and Mineral: http://www.rrscenery.com/ They have many choices in ballast plus other goodies.

B


----------



## prestige6 (Nov 15, 2011)

*gravel*

What does everyone use for glue???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

prestige6 said:


> What does everyone use for glue???



Diluted white Elmer's glue.

I use a 50/50 mix, but it is probably overkill.


----------



## prestige6 (Nov 15, 2011)

*glue*

What do you dilute it with????


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The little bit I have done.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

prestige6 said:


> What do you dilute it with????



Water. If you ever need to get it off just spray it with water.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I spray the rock with some Isopropanol first to wet it.
You can try a sprayer to spray the glue on but I never had any luck keeping it spraying. My sprayers always clogged up.

I use any eye dropper.:thumbsup:

Don't worry about air bubbles, they will disappear.

Once you put the glue on let it sit, say 24 hrs to completely dry, don't try to move anything when wet. Let it dry.

I used a little bigger rock then recommended.
I believe it was the #6 size, I would have to find the bag to confirm.
Might have been Scenic rock, I will try to find the bag, I know I have to get some more.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

I use Woodland Scenics: S191 - spay on or brush, relatively thin
S190 - brush on, a paste thicker than S191 , close to Elmer's white glue
B


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Diluted white Elmer's glue.
> 
> I use a 50/50 mix, but it is probably overkill.


Ditto...in an empty Elmer's bottle as a dispenser:thumbsup: That's O scale ballast on an HO diorama, BTW...










I also dilute some Nutmeg Brown craft paint into it to give it a wash that seems to work out. I do it with just the glue, then with the glue/paint mix for a nice, subtle weathering effect.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

inxy said:


> I use Woodland Scenics: S191 - spay on or brush, relatively thin
> S190 - brush on, a paste thicker than S191 , close to Elmer's white glue
> B



I think Elmer's does a better job, unless my bottle of Woodland Scenic was old, I did not like it.

Elmer's cheaper too?


----------

